
New guidelines outline what iPhone data Apple can give to police - DanielRibeiro
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2014/05/new-guidelines-outline-what-iphone-data-apple-can-give-to-police/
======
tptacek
The guidelines themselves are readable, interesting, and in HTML, so perhaps
the primary source is better than the secondary in this case:

[http://www.apple.com/legal/more-resources/law-
enforcement/](http://www.apple.com/legal/more-resources/law-enforcement/)

The context behind these guidelines: if Apple has some piece of information,
they can't (really) _decide_ whether to yield them in response to a search
warrant. These aren't the things Apple feels _comfortable_ providing; they're
the things it's capable of providing.

